# Does anybody know about Italian residence



## niklyn3 (Jun 1, 2008)

My mother was born in Italy in the town of Pacentro, in the Abruzzi region. She holds a green card in the U.S., so I was wondering if I would be able to obtain Italian residency without problems. I am unclear from reading the consulate page. Also I am in my 30's. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## kareninvenice (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi-

I'm an American with an Italian born mother and I am in currently in Italy attempting to obtain my dual Italian citizenship. It isn't easy!!! In the end I hired an immigration lawyer here to help me through the process. Residency is only part of the equation. Where you born in the US or in Italy? IF you want to talk more about it, please feel free to contact me directly.


----------



## niklyn3 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hi Karen*

I actually figured that I am able to get Italian citizenship. I am in the States and I was born here. It seems like alot of paperwork though. Getting both of my parents birth certificates, marriage certificate, divorce certificate, death certificate (for my dad), all certified copies. I also need a copy of my moms green card. Take all to consulate in Philadelphia, along with my birth certificate.

But I think the benefits would be numerous. Being able to work in any of the EU countries.


----------



## kareninvenice (Apr 27, 2008)

I also went to the Italian Consulate in Philadelphia. Be prepared for a long, frustrating journey, but it can be done. You will need certified copies of all documents along with Apostilles for each one, and each one needs to be translated into Italian, and the translations have to be notorized that they were done by a licensed translator. It took me about a year and a half to collect all of them. I brought all of the documents here to Italy, and two cities wouldn't even deal with me (even the town my mother was born in). It just takes a long time and alot of patience. Now I am waiting the final approval, which oddly enough has to come from the Philadelphia consulate!!! I agree , it is worth it. I had to hire an Immigration lawyer here to help me through the process. Italian bueaucracy is very slow and complex. Good luck, just be patient, and be sure your documents are all absolutely correct.


----------

